

Show HN: Updates for GOLO, a simple project management app - softwareman

Hello Guys<p>I was happy to receive positive feedback when I did show-hn for Golo few days back. I have added one critical functionality of sharing with your teammates. Sharing is extremely easy. You just share the project URL through mail.<p>Your teammate will have to register (obviously) before he could see the project.<p>Hope few of you find it decent enough to use and give feedback. Thanks for checking it out.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getgolo.com
======
sixpenrose16
It's "generally" a good idea to show some screenshot on the home page, or have
description about the product right at the landing page. I could see "How to
Use" text, but list of features would help as well.

Also, state whether the product is free or paid (list pricing if paid).

~~~
softwareman
Hi,

Its free. Its not even a product, more like a personal project. I haven't put
any screenshots as its still in development and would love to get your
thoughts.

I want to build an extremely simple project management tool without extra
bells and whistles. Something which may be suited for a specific size of team,
or specific type of execution.

I personally think that its a good tool for very small teams...like 3-5 where
current tasks and backlog tasks list are more important. Not even attributing
tasks to people, because in a very small team, everyone pretty much knows what
another teammate is working on.

Its a single page project. I hope you check it out.

------
softwareman
[http://getgolo.com](http://getgolo.com)

